# Is Bibby overrated?



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Does anyone out there STILL think Mike Bibby is overrated? 2 years ago, he got grief for "making a few key jumpers against the Lakers" and securing a big contract.

He has gone up from 13.7, to 15.9, to 18.4 PPG in 03/04
He has gone up from 5.0, to 5.2, to 5.4 APG in 03/04
He has gone from 1.09, to 1.31, to 1.37 SPG in 03/04

He shoots 45% from the field
He gets 3.4 RPB

HE IS AVERAGING 25.2 PPG IN THE PLAYOFFS

(nb Peja is averaging a mere 17.5, Webber 18.7)

Nevertheless, he is not mentioned when discussing the best PGs in the game. WHy is this?

I'm not trying to say he's the best in the league (or even top3 - though he has to be close), I'd just like to see him get a bit more recognition.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> Nevertheless, he is not mentioned when discussing the best PGs in the game. WHy is this?


Because people often put him in the PG second hierchy, just a notch below Kidd, Cassell, Marbury, etc. I personally think he's only underrated as a playoff performer, but then it's hard to be one if your team is full of superstars. Don't worry, people _do_ recognize him.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

not overrated... underrated if any 

IMO he's the clutch-est among all the point guards in the NBA right now, only equaled by Sam Cassell.  :yes:


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

Having guys like Stojakovic, Webber, Miller, Christie on his team make it seem to a casual fan that he isn't as good as the best point guards in the league. If he was on a team with less stars, I think he might be able to make an all star team. Most people on this board probably realize that Bibby is hovering around the top 5 pg list.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

In the playoffs right now, the best player has been Bibby. Isnt the playoffs supposedly were the true players are judged


----------



## tommycatluvsme (Dec 1, 2003)

No.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> In the playoffs right now, the best player has been Bibby. Isnt the playoffs supposedly were the true players are judged


I don't know if I agree with that. Garnett has had a pretty damn good run so far in the playoffs. Also, Dwayne Wade has played a pretty good all-around game in his 7 game so far. Duncan's been pretty good as well. Bibby has been performing unbelievably, but I don't think he's the best just yet.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

I know its because of the kings offensive system thats why his assists dropped when comming from the grizzlies.

But i just dont like him anymore because personally i think he looks to shoot first now, even though it seems to be working well for him. Hes scoring a tonne of points.

I just have no clue how.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just another mark on the side of the road after the Tony Parker express gets done with him.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I don't think he's overrated or underrated. He's too good of a scorer and shooter to be overrated. He's not the ideal defender or playmaker so he can't really be underrated. He is what he is. An excelletn shooter, a good scorer, a solid playmaker, and a mediocre defender. I think that would land him in the top 5-6 PGs in the league.

*Top PGs* 
Kidd
Cassell
Marbury
Davis
Parker
Bibby
Nash

I'm probably leaving someone out but that's alright. I think he's right there with the guys on the bottom of the list. He's not as good as Kidd, Marbury, or Cassell (this year). I think Davis is a little better than him. That leaves Parker and Nash. He's right around there.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Bibby isn't overrated. If anything the guy is underrated.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> 
> Nevertheless, he is not mentioned when discussing the best PGs in the game. WHy is this?
> 
> I'm not trying to say he's the best in the league (or even top3 - though he has to be close), I'd just like to see him get a bit more recognition.


He's not mentioned because people here are preoccupied with the new flavor of the month, aka Tony Parker. The Bibby Gun is great though, he's only 26 and already has a clutch reputation throughout the league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The top 5 PG's

1. Kidd
2. Marbury
3. Baron
4. Parker
5. Bibby

Steve Nash is not better than Mike Bibby. Bibby has outplayed him 2 out of the last 3 years in the playoffs. And last year when he did get outplayed by Nash was his injury prone year. Bibby is freaking good. He can pass but the Kings need his fearlessness on offense out there, because all of their guys get tight in clutch outside of Bobby Jackson.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I would have thought Bibby was overrated if it wasn't for his play this season. I've been impresssed with him enough to feel that he is rated about right.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Mike Bibby is a bit underrated. He's a good all-around PG and a great shooter, and he's a smart player that you can trust and rely on. He's no Steve Francis when it comes to making decisions. He's a no-frills, textbook solid all-around PG with a good bball mind. 

I'm glad he's on the Olympic team. I can't think of anyone else I'd rather have in his place for that setting.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I wouldn't put parker over Bibby. I'd put steph Kidd and Sam above im though.


A lot of people knock his " playmaking ability" but they forget his days in memphis - he also isn't a poor defender, just an average one.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

These threads are hilarious. Did you base this on a certain group of people's opinions on Bibby, or is this your god damn two cents? 

Bibby is literally one of the best current playoff performers.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> These threads are hilarious. Did you base this on a certain group of people's opinions on Bibby, or is this your god damn two cents?
> 
> Bibby is literally one of the best current playoff performers.


Exactly who are you talking to? JazzMan is saying the same thing as you, that Bibby in a top quality PG.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Bibby has to be the absolute, bar-none, best PG in the NBA at using screens. He's like a mini-me Reggie Miller. It's great watching him.

I think he gets underrated because he doesn't always use his dribble to create his shot, and uses screens, and that is not as obvious I suppose.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> not overrated... underrated if any
> 
> IMO he's the clutch-est among all the point guards in the NBA right now, only equaled by Sam Cassell.  :yes:


As far as clutch, I'd have to say Nick Van Exel is more clutch than both of them. But that's if you're talking about PG's in the NBA now, and not PG's playing in the playoffs now.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> As far as clutch, I'd have to say Nick Van Exel is more clutch than both of them. But that's if you're talking about PG's in the NBA now, and not PG's playing in the playoffs now.


I think Cassell and Van Exel are very similar players. I think Cassell is better for most of the game, but in the clutch, I would take either..


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly who are you talking to? JazzMan is saying the same thing as you, that Bibby in a top quality PG.


Why respond to him? It's not like he's here so that people will take him seriously.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bibby was overrated last season, when he really didn't do _anything_ worthy of mention. However, this season, he's had breakout performances, mostly in the clutch, and has proven to be an elite PG. Which leads me to believe that his ankle fracture the previous season was holding him back. 

Now, if Bibby could learn how to defend on the ball, he might be the best PG in the league someday.


----------

